# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Slab

## scottyk

I am planning on putting a Slab down and then extension on the sode of my house.
I live in Spearwood just south of Freo.
My Father who's is a builder is doing the job but he has done all his building in Tassie so doesnt know the soil classification for the area to line up with the building codes.
So my question is does anyone know where I can find this out or is anyone in the buisness to know?
The extensoin will be double brick external walls..
Thanks
Scotty

----------


## ozwinner

Wont you need a soil test?
Which will give you the soil type. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------

